# Rebuild What Was Lost



## stonewall1350 (Mar 15, 2013)

I am a very passionate Brazilian Jujitsu guy. I had to leave my gym though...I graduated and moved on. Well I moved on and I joined another gym. I tried going 3 days a week...but 45 minutes 1 way at 10 at night 3 days a week is a killer. I have to study for LSATs.

Well I injured myself (bad ankle sprain) and it put me out of commission for too long. I now need to rebuild and it is basically from scratch. I don't have access to a gym, I have almost 0 equipment (essentially...a heavy bag..80-100lb) and some wood posts that I box around. I have heavy logs too...I live in the boondocks.

So. Can anyone help? I can shadow box, I can stretch, but I want to maintain my fighting fitness to some degree till I get into a gym again. Is there any kind of recommendations that can be made for exercise? I don't have any funds to spare either. Is there a website or place I can get proper routines from? I'm looking to cut weight mainly.


----------

